# New Remote? RF?



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

It has come to my attention there are rumors that the RF functionality of the R15 should be going by August. With the release of a new remote control RC32RF. Also rumored is that anyone whom is annoyed at how little the buttons are on the white universal remote should be happier come the end of this month when a "Big Button" remote is released it will also be backlit and both remotes compatible with more electronic equipment (manufacturers). More to come as is heard.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sometimes I think some CSRs give a little too much info. Oh well, better for us!


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> Sometimes I think some CSRs give a little too much info. Oh well, better for us!


A. Not a CSR
B. :nono: Then I guess I won't tell you that the Big Button remote will not be able to support the interactive capabilities other than the "active" feature, there also won't be a dash button so you'll have to use the down arrow on the receiver.


----------



## Dugfio (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, that's great to hear! After I purchased my R-15, a few months ago, I had to call DirecTV to change out receivers and the CSR I spoke to appeared to interested in my feedback and, the most annoying item I covered with her was the remote and how small everything is. So, it is good to hear that they are making a change. The question is, will there be an exchange program? 

THX TT


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.foxteliq.com.au/images/photos/p01_big.jpg

It doesn't look anything like this does it (BSkyB's and Foxtel's DVR remotes)?

Let's pray that it is not Sky Mexico's DVR remote


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> B. :nono: Then I guess I won't tell you that the Big Button remote will not be able to support the interactive capabilities other than the "active" feature, there also won't be a dash button so you'll have to use the down arrow on the receiver.


Huh? I haven't used the active much, so what do you mean when you say it won't support the interactive? and what does the dash do that the down arrow will do on the remoter? I thought the dash only deleted stuff.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Huh? I haven't used the active much, so what do you mean when you say it won't support the interactive? and what does the dash do that the down arrow will do on the remoter? I thought the dash only deleted stuff.


The multicolor interactive buttons, for instance the newest interactive feature is the "Whats hot" feature available by pressing the red button while tuned to the newsmix channel which gives the current viewing statistics of regional, national programming. Certain sports packages also have this added, on Sunday ticket channels, you can bring up Team, individual player stats etc. right there on your screen. They also allow you to jump back and forth in 12 hour increments in the guide as well as provide for shortcuts in the menus (List, yellow button to go straght to the to do list, blue to mark a recording to keep until you delete. etc.) These will unfortuantly not be availbale on at least the first released version of the big button remote. The dash button is used for different situations, in the event you need to reconfigure your dish type for example as a precationary measure you need to press the dash button on the bottom left corner in order to proceed. In the event you are without a remote you can use the down arrow button on the receiver instead. Hope that clears it up!


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Dugfio said:


> Well, that's great to hear! After I purchased my R-15, a few months ago, I had to call DirecTV to change out receivers and the CSR I spoke to appeared to interested in my feedback and, the most annoying item I covered with her was the remote and how small everything is. So, it is good to hear that they are making a change. The question is, will there be an exchange program?
> 
> THX TT


Unfortunatley an exchange is unlikely, because the RF Feature is an optional feature it will include a charge likely around $30.00, this kit however provides the remote (which is backlit, cool) and the antenna.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the White RF remote (looks exactly like the non RF one except for an FCC sticker on the back) and antenna, will this work too when the download comes? I got mine when my remote for my old D10 died and I couldn't figure out waht the sticker was for.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> Hope that clears it up!


Yes it does. Thanks for clearing that up for me I didn't know that the colored buttons where part of the active feature. I thought they where only for normal R15 functions. I really hope they do put the color keys on the remote, that would be hell trying to go quickly to the todo list from MYVOD without the green button. I really should take a closer look at active stuff at some point.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> http://www.foxteliq.com.au/images/photos/p01_big.jpg
> 
> It doesn't look anything like this does it (BSkyB's and Foxtel's DVR remotes)?
> 
> Let's pray that it is not Sky Mexico's DVR remote


The first remote is sort of odd looking and the second one is just horrible.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> The first remote is sort of odd looking and the second one is just horrible.


The only thing I like about the first one is it looks like the "I" button (i assume interactive or active button) is recessed into the remote so you don't hit it by accident.


----------

